# WTB Custom Trout Rod



## surfnski (Oct 28, 2007)

Looking for a nice spinning rod for throwing lures, mostly on the lighter side of 1/8-3/4 for mirrolures, jigheads and light bucktails, something that pairs well with a 3-4000 size spinning reel. I can pay cash but I can also trade as I have a lot of surf fishing gear that I'm not getting much use out of lately. Whatcha got?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Just picked up two Berkeley amps. Two piece rods. I have higher end rods but I needed a two piece to leave in my dd and for a road trip in my car . Think they were under $30 each at dicks Sporting good ext warranty was five bucks.. split grip handle with exposed Blank on the reel seat ,great sensitivity and 7"6' . all I do is cast lures or jigs .very light and short butt. Doesn't have all the Fuji components but has held up and fished hard In the past three weeks .in one week I know I put over 300 Trout ,drum and flounder on them while on vacation In mb sc . for $30 bucks I couldn't find anything better. I went to Buy some Fenwick rods,but they only carried them Online . had some store credit to use.


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a rainshadow xp903, 7'6" with titanium Fuji single foot guides.

It's an awesome trout rod in very good condition. I unfortunately don't get to fish as much these days and when I do, it's not for trout and flounder as it was intended for when it was built.

$200 shipped


----------

